# Can anyone else see it??



## PerthLady91

So I was BFN on Thursday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday but then today I am sure I can see a slight shadow! It’s a different type of test though! Will hold off and retest on Thursday! 
Today (Tuesday) is 13DPO


----------



## PerthLady91

I can’t stop checking it and taking photos in different lights and angles!!


----------



## PerthLady91

Caved and showed hubby - he agreed there is definitely a line! 
The photos are so rubbish compared to what I can see! 
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see something faint


----------



## Bump288

I do see something on the second set of photos, however I have had awfully convincing blue dyes that have turned out to be nothing . I would recommend retesting with a pink dye


----------



## PerthLady91

I was looking up to see what the miu of this test was and saw that Newmark tests are notorious for false positives and evap lines! 
Taken a pink strip test which is negative but still going to hold out for tomorrow fmu test with a FRER and just keep everything crossed. 
Think I got myself excited Over nothing ](*,)


----------



## PerthLady91

Feeling a bit gutted


----------



## Flueky88

FX for your frer


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## PerthLady91

Went to Asda and Tesco but couldn't get a FR test so had to opt for a Clear Blue Early Detection which is only 10 miu rather than the FR 6.5! Here's hoping it's enough! Will do it tomorrow with FMU. 
Ordered an FR test also but I am starting to think I am out :(


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for tomorrow <3


----------



## Kiwiberry

:dust: FX for you hun, you're not out till AF shows.


----------



## PerthLady91

Thank you ladies! Boobs still feel massive and when my arms are crossed they are just in the way haha felt waves of nausea on and off tonight too so still really hoping!! Xxx


----------



## PerthLady91

No need for test this morning - AF arrived last night! I’m so gutted :-(:-(:-(:-(:-(


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm sorry AF arrived :(


----------



## PerthLady91

So had a smear of pink last night just before heading to bed and assumed it was AF. There was a tiny bit on the pad from overnight and nothing now. Tiniest pink when I wiped there but that’s all. I do sometimes start AF like this so I’m still thinking it’s AF but hubby suggested it might not be... just as I was considering a gin!! Haha 

If implantation bleeding, it would be at 13DPO and I’m not sure how normal that really is but I’ll just wait and see. Should’ve just done the test at fmu today! Haha


----------



## Bump288

Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## PerthLady91

Thanks! 

bleeding seems to have almost gone - that has happened when AF started in the past though so not sure how to feel! Cervix still feels very soft and spongey but I think it feels open which would mean it is AF. Boobs still feel massive though which I’ve never had with AF! 
Going to test tomorrow morning just to know for sure! Still clutching on to a teeny bit of hope


----------



## Bump288

Please keep us updated


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad the bleeding has almost gone. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## PerthLady91

Aww ladies! I’m going out of my mind now! 

this morning update - did a FRER with FMU and about 2-3 mins in I noticed an extremely faint line - instructions say 5 mins so left it and wiped - bleeding is back and looking a bit more AF like now, there was more than just pink colouring and looked red now and definitely in full swing and gearing up to get heavy later today/tomorrow I think. 

BUT the test definitely has a faint line on it.... wtf?! 

so my thinking is it is one of the following.... 
1 - the Numark test from a few days ago was just rubbish and it’s pure coincidence, perhaps I have implanted late and maybe something could be happening? Doubting it though now that bleeding seems to be increasing. 
2 - something has tried to stick and maybe started to but failed so there could be HCG started and is just lingering in there? 

I honestly feel so confused! Boobs still feel bigger and heavier but it definitely looks like AF is here! 

Tried to get a photo of test but not sure it worked


----------



## PerthLady91

AF is definitely here - the bleeding is just too heavy to be implantation! 

would the faint line mean chemical maybe?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## Bump288

I definitely see a line !! Not trying to give false hope but my sister had bleeding in the beginning as well and it turned into a healthy pregnancy


----------



## PerthLady91

Thanks Bump288! My bleeding is full on heavy now, I just can't see it now being AF :-( so upsetting as there is undoubtedly a line! I can only assume it was a chemical or something - maybe tried to implant or started to and then failed? 

I am so gutted! July is our last month trying until January 2021 due to a family holiday booked in July 2021 and cannot take a child less than 8 weeks on the flight so I am just hoping that this perhaps makes it easier next month? Sounds silly but we had a MC in 2012 and then fell pregnant the next month and all went well so hoping my body might make it work now? 

I am just so confused and gutted ](*,)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------

